# Bill's Back: Clinton commands stage at White House



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

WASHINGTON (AP) -- No comment? No way. You don't stop Bill Clinton when he's back at the White House with something to say.

Well, OK. He and President Barack Obama, two of the most famous men in the world, did need a little help getting a door unlocked first.

But then it was on.

Bill's Back: Clinton commands stage at White House - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

LMAO! The man-child abdicates his post to let the Pimp-In-Chief take over.
I love watching children at play, just warms my heart.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I love the comments. For once I can agree with them.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> This could be a fun "Caption This Photo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Help Daddy! I can't run a country!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I never thought I would say this (let alone put it in writing), but it was good to see Bill back. Ok, maybe not good, but at least better.


----------

